# Stuffed tripe



## jemsam (Jun 20, 2005)

*This is a great Lebanese dish though you may view it as ethnic because this kind of organ meat is usually found in ethnic markets.*

*Ingredients*

1 Lamb tripe
200 g ground lamb meat
100 g onions , small
100 g chick peas, soaked overnight
200 g white small grain rice
Salt and pepper
Bay leaves , and rosemary leaves
Saffron


*Directions:*

Clean the tripe carefully, and well,


To prepare the stuffing, mix the ground meat, rice, onions and all the rest of the ingredients except the bay leaf, you may add some water, stuff the cleaned tripe using this mixture. truss the ends of it with a thread.


In a deep cooking pan , put the tripe cove it with water and some bay leaves, add orange zest and whole pepper, put over medium heat for about 3 hours.


Serve very hot, Enjoy it 

serves 4​


----------



## mudbug (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds kind of like the Lebanese version of haggis.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 23, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Sounds kind of like the Lebanese version of haggis.


 
you read my mind 'bug. chick peas and rice instead of oats. are the chick peas dried, hence the soaking, jemsam? or are they fresh, and they are soaked to add more moisture?


----------



## jemsam (Jun 25, 2005)

*about the chick peas*

yes buckytom chick peas are dried


----------

